# 1938ish Zenith Zep



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know much about it but I'm going to get it on the road again


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

A worthy project


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you know who made these?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2014)

*The sprocket looks to be Hawthorne*

But I think these were hp Snyder made.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah Snyder, chainring is Wards Hawthorne, looks like 1937, seems 38-39 had the ds ears built into dropouts


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2014)

*Tank*

Here's the tank.  It looked great on one side, the other side was pretty rough.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2014)

*Frame and fenders*





It had another two coats of paint under what was in the first picture.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice job with the paint. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2014)

*thanks*

Just prep, filler primer and rattle cans.


----------



## Houndog (Aug 9, 2014)

Impressive for rattlecan !!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2014)

Keep us posted.Will you put clear enamel on the finish coat?


----------



## mike j (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice, as they say, preparation is everything. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2014)

*Clear coat*



vincev said:


> Keep us posted.Will you put clear enamel on the finish coat?




I should clear over it but I'm kinda afraid that I'll mess something up...lol


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dang! That was fast! Looks great!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2014)

*Thanks....I added the tank tonight*



Houndog said:


> Impressive for rattlecan !!!




Tank added


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 24, 2014)

*I'm not totally happy with the paint*

I'm not totally happy with the paint but it looks decent.  I might redo the tank and will definitely do the rack again.  It does look go from 6 feet...lol


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 24, 2014)

the bike and paint look good to me

but you need to lose that light !


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 24, 2014)

*Light*

Yah....I know.  I just needed to put something there to fill the holes


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2014)

*Very nice*

Looks good from here. Remember, you're always you're own worst critic. Looks great to me.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job! Nice transformation.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2014)

Beauty Job!!!
...lol, at first look I thought badge said: " shake well!"...ha!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 25, 2014)

*That would be a great name....*



bricycle said:


> Beauty Job!!!
> ...lol, at first look I thought badge said: " shake well!"...ha!




That would be a great name....since it was painted with a rattle can


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 22, 2014)

*I swapped out the light and painted pinstripes*








Much betterView attachment 174953View attachment 174954View attachment 174955


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

*You do great work*

And you have I think one of the best prewar bicycle collections I've ever laid eyes on. My hats off to you man. Rob.


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2014)

Beautiful all around, that pin striping finished perfectly.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2014)

*These skinny folks seem to love it*



I love this time of yearView attachment 175066


----------

